# Logitech Cordless Desktop Optical



## DeMuX (11. November 2002)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob das mit allen funktionen unter win nt 4.0 funktioniert?


----------



## sam (11. November 2002)

Voller Funktionsumfang unter Windows® 98, *NT 4*, 2000, Me, XP  
geht also wunderbar...
is übrigens sein geld echt wert
ich bin hochzufrieden mit dem teil

129€ muss man trotzdem nicht zahlen 
bei fortknox.de gibt das teil für 109€
ich hab s auch schon kanpp unter 100€ gesehen, aber ich find den link nicht mehr


----------



## eViLaSh (11. November 2002)

frage: NT 4.0 unterstützt aber doch kein usb ?!

funzt das teil dann auch mit dem adapter ?


----------



## DeMuX (11. November 2002)

erstmal thx!

ich hab das teil auch selber, wollte jetzt aber kein nt drauf hauen.
ich habs ganz ehrlich für 89€ bekommen. bei guenstiger.de!

aber echt sein geld wert, auch wenns 129€ kosten würde *g*!


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. November 2002)

Wenn USB, dann NEIN! Fall da nicht drauf rein, ich hatte im Büro gerade einen Kollegen der wollte das MS Office Keyboard samt USB-Mouse anschließen, da stand auch auf der Packung es würde mit NT SP6 funktonieren, war aber nicht. Es soll zwar theoretisch Programme geben, die USB für NT ermöglichen, jedoch sind die a) schweineteuer und b) nicht garantiert funktionstüchtig. Fazit: NT kann kein USB.

/Kapro


----------



## sam (11. November 2002)

89€ is auch nicht übel  
bin wohl nicht mehr ganz up2date...
hab das teil schon ein bisschen länger...

da das teil ja nur über adapter an usb angeschlossen werden kann, wirds wohl auch unter nt4 arbeiten...


----------



## eViLaSh (11. November 2002)

die frage ist, ob es über den adapter auch alle funktionen hat ?


----------



## DeMuX (11. November 2002)

da wäre ich mir fast sicher, das das geht. ich werde mal meldung 
schreiben, wenn ich mehr weiß


----------



## sam (11. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *die frage ist, ob es über den adapter auch alle funktionen hat ? *


is doch wurscht...
der adapter geht von ps2 auf usb, und den lässt er dann einfach weg...

btw: ich hab den adapter dran und es geht alles


----------



## DeMuX (13. November 2002)

geht bei euch eigentlich winamp contoll?


----------

